# HELP!! Lazy Pony.... Cranky Child.... Frustrated Mother



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

How does he do on the lunge and how long does your daughter ride each time? How long
does she spend walking before trotting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Could be any number of things - pony may be in some kind of pain, may just be dead to the leg from constantly being kicked. 

I'd say have him checked over by a vet for pain, also check the fit of the tack. If he's just ignoring the leg, you will probably need your daughter's trainer (or a small but effective rider) to get on the horse and tune him up to respond to the leg again.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

In my experience ponies/horses get confused by young riders. They tend to pull and kick at the same time sending mixed messages. A lot of times child kicks, pony goes, child falls back using the reins for balance, pony gets bumped in the mouth pony stops, rinse repeat.

My best advise barring no physical problems with the pony is have her trot on a lunge line and practice balancing without the reins. 

Once she is comfortable on the line and providing the pony is not apt to run off have your daughter do cruising on the pony, starting at a walk. Basically that means put your daughter in the arena have her hold onto something, the saddle, the pony's mane whatever is available and walk/trot, no steering allowed, she just sits and gets the pony to walk/trot. At first the pony will be confused, it might trot in a circles, it might get stuck in a corner, but the only thing your daughter has to do is keep the pony walking/trotting, and hold on. If she gets stuck in a corner tell her to kick and smooch until the pony figures out what to do.

Most horses will eventually take the rail and stay along the fence, but in the beginning they get really confused and go every which way.

I have done this exercise with my kids and it really helps build their confidence, find their balance, and it is fun. Our horses love it too, one of them will even fake them out and act like he going to go left, then drop right, other times he does the opposite. Our mare who loves to jump will head over the jumps.

My kids are older now sometimes I have them do it with their eyes closed so they really have to feel their horse. Since they don't know when the fence is coming up or which way the horse is going to turn they really have to be balanced and relaxed.

If doing the cruising is not an option the other thing I have done is just pony my kids on their horses off my horse and we trot. Since they are being ponied all they have to do is sit there and balance. That is how they start out when we trail ride when they are very young.


----------



## Sammiejane89 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks For The Advice. Pony has been checked by vet and is in perfect health. Tack is fitted correctly. 
She rides for half and hour to 45 minutes a day and will walk for 15 minutes before we attempt to trot. Pony is fine when being lunged. 
I will try your suggestion and your right it may be that she is unbalanced. And the pony is just confused and getting mixed signals.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Two things come to mind. Mixed signals and a smart pony. Your daughter may be holding the reins to balance herself while shes kicking the daylights out of the pony and he doesn't know which aid to listen to so he shuts down and just stops. OR pont could FEEL that your daughter is not balanced enough to be bounced around at the trot and he is actually protecting her.


----------



## Sammiejane89 (Feb 22, 2015)

I think you may be right. I'm thinking I may need to lunge her and let her get her balance first before she trots by herself.


----------

